# wrapped my tiller



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looks good how did you finish at the end of the wrap did you tuck it , tape it or glue it


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> looks good how did you finish at the end of the wrap did you tuck it , tape it or glue it


 i started the wrap by taping the tag end with some electric tape then wrapped 50' of cord around the tiller which only gave me around 22 "s of wrapped tiller, at the end i ran a loop under the wrap then pulled the tag end thru and trimmed it off clean then gave everything a good twisting to tighten everything up   seems like it will work fine but if theres a better way i'm all ears  ;D


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool idea I just saw that stuff at WM the other day,looks good!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

SBC that is how I finish the wraps for my fishing rods, so there should be no problem. If the cord is cotton you may want to spray a few coats of polyurethane to seal it up so it does not rot.

Did I say I liked it?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks guys  its a neat trick thats cheap and i'm all about being cheap  ;D i think i'm gonna wrap the grab bar now


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Can someone post a pic showing how you start and end the wrap? :-?


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Don't know about that I did meet you at West Marine!$$$ ;D



> thanks guys   its a neat trick thats cheap and i'm all about being cheap   ;D i think i'm gonna wrap the grab bar now


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Can someone post a pic showing how you start and end the wrap? :-?


 stay tuned cause i'm gonna wrap the grab bar and i'll snap a few shots and post them


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

*Instructions on how to begin and end, a single line wrap.
*
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Q_L0qlU2c[/media]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ok guys heres the grab bar wrap   started out with this camo cord purchased at walmart for less than $4.00 found in the marine section







[/img]
i then tape a few inches to the grab bar positioned so that i wrap back over the taped end







[/img]
then i start wrapping like this







[/img]
woops, sorry wrong pic :-[  ;D







[/img]
so as im wrapping i'm doing so while cinching down on the wrap, wrapping into a radius requires a lil mo effort due to bend in order to keep it nice and tight 
keep wrapping and cinching till you get to about a 2 inches from the end then take a small piece doubled over to pull the tag end thru the loop you've created







[/img]
then wrap untill satisfied with the balance of the wrap, once your happy with that slip the tag end thru the loop then pull the loop thru the wrap, you can twist your wrap so that its loosens to make pulling the tag end thru easier 







[/img] after that take a sharp blade and trim the excess off clean. 







[/img]
you can twist the wrap back and forth to help work the wrap so that its nice and snug, that way you'll look like you paid someone big bucks to do it but we'll be the only ones that know how much you spent  :-X  ;D. sorry for the clarity of the pics, a new camera is on the "to do" list next


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

real sweet


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Kinda something like this?


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, they both look really impressive. Nice job guys.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Kinda something like this?


 sweet guantlet wrap!


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

> Kinda something like this?


Where can i learn how to do this!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

That's a Ringbolt hitch, with Turk's head knots on either end. 

Ringbolt hitch demo-

http://www.marinews.com/Ringbolt-Hitching-678.php

Turk's head knot-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-PSdeV3x40&feature=related

Practice sitting on the couch, remember you can add wraps or do less with a Turk's Head, depending on the thickness of the line and the diameter of the item to be wrapped. 

I used a spiral hitch(sequential half hitches) for my extension, because it is much easier, only uses one strand, and it's only a PVC extension, on my oyster scraping canoe.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Your tiller extension looks very nice.


----------

